# Clamps or clips?



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

So I had to ask, would clamps be appropriate or should they stick with the stock clips that came with the track?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=27a_1310942189


Fil

Remember, don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the long term, clamps are much better and they keep the track aligned as they are more rigid. 

I tried soldering joiners, but the jooints can fail in the New England weather long term, clamps last much longer. 

Indoors I use the joiners, but for both methods I did use conductive paste to keep joints from oxidizing.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Solder would work but you'd likely need a high-powered unit or even a large torch to heat the rail enough, especially brass 332, which I've done (sweat soldering).

I'm using wood ties so if you are using plastic, they'd probably melt  (unless you had an effective heat sink). A good solder joint IMO is the best way to go. 


Dave V


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

When I used track power with brass rails, I used a 80w iron and soldered jumpers- with regular joiners. I found this to be a cheap solution- So long as you keep to heat of the iron on the top of the rail and take the heat off once the solder has flowed, then the plastic ties should not melt. 

Alec.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ummm... am I the only guy who thinks the thread is meant to be humorous? Not really asking about clamps vs. joiners? 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No Greg, you are spot on! 
Those fish plates must have had some elongated holes! 

Methinks the brains didn't bother looking at the vid.... 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh dear... I thought that was just a typical problem people have because they use 1:29 scale.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Seriously guys, I wasn't being serious. 

I saw the video and thought about the question. Of course, I pondered all of the above. Greg knew best, I was being fascious. 

I am still smiling. 

Warm regards, 

Fil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a couple of times that the joint went so high it was almost unbelievable.... wonder how long that situation lasted. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It makes one wonder just how bad real track has to be before a locomotive or car hits the ground. I remember reading that the old Penn Central had "standing derailments." That means that a car was setting on a siding and the rail actually rolled out from under the wheel treads. That track must have had no fasteners left, and probably rotten ties as well. 

It appears that as long as the rail is not broken and some semblence of roadbed is still there, track will continue to let trains pass even though it's quality is severely diminished. 

My guess is that gauge clamps will be needed long before rail clamps or clips are needed, and yes, my tongue is firmly in my cheek as I type this final line. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

